# Need input/ideas on 12x17.5



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a room upstairs that has been aproved by my warden (wife:laugh that can be used to start my new layout in. It is 12' wide x 17.5' long with one corner not useable where the wall on that side is 13.5' long and comes out 5.5'. I am looking to run long unit trains with multi unit consists modelling my own fictional railroad in the modern era. I am new to this and not sure what I want for industries yet, but a truck stop for sure, a grain elevator, a rodeo, and maybe some warehousing. Looking to run mostly intermodal and grain consists with the odd mixed freight. A 4 or 5 track yard is also a minimum/must for me also. Thanks in advance for any ideas or thoughts on what I can do to get started.
Also, the only walls that I can put tall buildings on are the end walls. This is our loft and the walls on the side (17.5 n 13.5') are angled at 45 degrees inwards.
Also (sorry for all the extra BS) I would like to have no less than 24" radius curves and minimum #6 turnouts anywhere so then it will be alot more realistic with the type of trains I would like to run. Does anybody have a layout plan already that might fit this size?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm returning after a almost 25 year absence so we're in the same boat. Like you I know the dimensions of the area I plan to use. It will be a U shape, or possible a E.
I'm looking at about a dozen magazines right now, half I've bought and the others are from the library. I also have a very old and a newer version of the Atlas track plans book. Don't overlook looking at Cable Dawgs excellant plans that he's done for others here.
On each plan or layout I see something I like and something I'm not to interested in having.
I have scratched out a number of plans on paper. Refining each in the process keeping the good and eliminating what I first thought would be good.
LHS guy says layout the track and try it, chances are you'll be changing it. The "best laid plans of mice and men" theory. Run it without scenery/buildings etc until YOU'RE happy with it.
Best advice I can give, 
Good Luck and Welcome

Jack


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont even know where to start as far as coming up with a track plan. The programs like CADrail have me seriously confused, although I am pretty dumb when it comes to anything technical about computers. Where is Mr. Cabledawg? Maybe he could help me out and for that, what does he charge?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you looked at Anyrail? Very easy to use, some of the others are more difficult.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Cbarm, welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of ideas and support here, especially for an HO layout of the size you're talking about.
Cabledawg is one of the best. He doesn't charge for his services, but asks that you post progress photos on the forum. He enjoys this part of the hobby. Problem is, he's not been on for a couple of weeks. Last I heard, his work schedule had changed and spare time went out the window... at least for a spell. Send him a PM and run your ideas by him. He may check his mail. He'll be back eventually.
A rodeo huh? Should offer some interesting modeling possibilities.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe you can get some ideals here?

http://www.thortrains.net/index.html

I always throw this link for plans.


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I rodeo'd when I was younger and so I thought it would make a pretty origional and unique scene. I dont think I have ever seen anyone else do it. I also have a slight fetish for dually pickups, and there is definately no shortage of em at any rodeo, and I know there are a couple different models made in HO scale...just gonna have to scratch build the horse trailers I think as I havnt seen any HO scale models of those, only the cattle trailers...


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I dont feel like starting a seperate thread like I usually do, but here's something I whiped up in the last 24 hours. You have an intermodal yard up top, the grain elevator on the bottom next to a small yard, and space on either side to add whatever you want.

Edit: Forgot to mention the lift out section. It lets you run a loop for those long trains and still get into the room. You can easily make it a simple duckunder, but the lift out section is easily built and keeps you from knocking you noggin. Just dont use it while the trains are running


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sidebar ...

Hey Dawg ... great to have you back in the game!

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I do miss it TJ. I know I was only gone for a few weeks, but I've spent the last day reading through all the threads I missed and there's alot happening around here.

Back on track p) Cbarm, feel free to criticize my work. I rarely get it perfect the first time around and use the critique to make a better product. Just ask around, the others wil tell ya


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome back Dawg. Glad you're back. Hope all's well.


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW!! Great plan!! I like it alot, but I think it may need a couple tweaks. I am looking for a run thru yard on the one side where the grain elevator is and I was hoping for something to run it around the corner right to where the doorway is. I would like to make a mountain scene there. At the other end is where I will put a prarie scene with a large bridge spanning the window over a coulee. I would also like to have hidden staging somewhere under the yard possibly or maybe on the other side. I have over 300 pieces of rolling stock and need some track somewhere to put them. Also one more thing, I would like to have somewhere to make a scene for a small diesel shop and fueling. Thanks Mr. Dawg, I appreciate your help...


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought a whole load of new nickel code 83 rail for this project and then I had a guy tell me that code 83 will derail anything athearn BB or lower quality. Is this true? Mr Dawg, if you are not to busy, could you please tweak my plan just a lil from what I described in my last post? I will be more then happy to share pics as it progresses. I already have 1 wall built for benchwork using a 2x8 sheet of 7/16 OSB x 2 to make a table 2'x16' with 2x3 framing under it!! Im gettin excited about this already!!


----------

